# RNFA in orthopedics



## cvzzz (Dec 27, 2007)

Is there a way that the registered nurse first assistant can be reimbursed when assisting in surgeries?  Would you just use a modifier 80 for the RNFA like you do for a physician assistant?  Is there certain rules that apply to the different insurances?

Please advise!

Thanks.


----------



## Pugface (Jan 2, 2008)

*Assistant Surgeon Modifier*

In Florida;

Modifier AS is used.
If the RN or PA is not credentialed with Medicare, they will not get paid by Medicare.

Modifier AS also used for commercial insurance companies and Medicare replacement policies. 

Modifier 80 is used for RN or PA who assisted during surgery with Florida Medicaid allowed procedures. See Medicaid website for allowed procedures.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## dpaige (Jan 12, 2008)

In my experience some carriers will pay for a RNFA others won't.  Its hit and miss.  If an assistant isn't allowed for the procedure the carrier won't pay for any type of assistant, be it RNFA, NP or MD.  Most carriers won't credential a RNFA as well.  

Denise Paige, CPC


----------

